# Can I do this?



## thewildandelusivebacon (14 Jan 2011)

Hi I was wondering if I could do this.

Become an Infantry Soldier in the CF reserves then when I graduate secondary school go to RMC and become a full time EME (eletrical/mechanical eng. officer). 

Is that possible, thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2011)

Yes


----------



## thewildandelusivebacon (14 Jan 2011)

Ok good because I want to be infantry but I dont want to be it for the rest of my career.



My other question is: If infantry only goes overseas if they volenteer, what do they actually do?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon said:
			
		

> Ok good because I want to be infantry but I dont want to be it for the rest of my career.
> 
> My other question is: If Reserve infantry only goes overseas if they volenteer, what do they actually do?



First, a small correction in yellow.  In response, have you not seen any news reporting on the Canadian infantry units in Afghanistan?

Courtesy of Google - canadian infantry afghanistan


And for another part of the operational spectrum:

canadian infantry haiti


----------



## thewildandelusivebacon (14 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> First, a small correction in yellow.  In response, have you not seen any news reporting on the Canadian infantry units in Afghanistan?
> 
> Courtesy of Google - canadian infantry afghanistan
> 
> ...





Yes I realize that, but on the website it says reserve don't have to deploy. 
The ones who choose not to deploy, what do they do?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon said:
			
		

> Yes I realize that, but on the website it says reserve don't have to deploy.
> The ones who choose not to deploy, what do they do?



They come here and ask questions that have been answered already.   :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon said:
			
		

> Yes I realize that, but on the website it says reserve don't have to deploy.
> The ones who choose not to deploy, what do they do?


army training http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEm6B1AXEso


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon said:
			
		

> Yes I realize that, but on the website it says reserve don't have to deploy.
> The ones who choose not to deploy, what do they do?



So, your question doesn't have anything to do with the soldiers who deploy, you want to know what training Reserve infantry units do *in Canada*? (Clearly presenting your questions would be a good start.)

In general, Reserve units are allocated budgets that permit scheduling of about 37 training days per year - that's the total (average per soldier) of programmed evenings (1/2 day) and weekend days (including travel, administration, supporting activities, and time spent standing around, etc.)

Each year, units will be required to complete annual refresher training - weapons handing and/or live firing, basic soldier skills, verification of documentation, etc. - the current format is called "IBTS" (Individual Battle Tasks Standards). Depending on the unit's efficiency, and the readiness of people to show up when its being done, this can take 4-8 of those programmed days.

The unit might then have other tasks directed by higher headquarters that will require allocation of training time and money, such as training infantry soldiers up to the level of conducting live fire section attacks. This will require a few trips to ranges and progressive training in pairs firing, assault group range and the section level. These use up days out of that 37.

The unit may have to conduct various ceremonial parades during the year; these will include participation in Remembrance Day ceremonies, could include a change of command parade when a new CO takes over, or other events. These use up days as well.

After required training and events are scheduled, the unit gets to program other training events that will help to develop unit personnel in their primary roles, get people ready for upcoming courses as needed and whatever else can be fit in.  Usually, after all the required things are put into the timetable, there's not a lot of flexibility for a CO to decide to send people off on neat trips, extra courses or long exercises.


----------

